# Food Experiment Tonight



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2020)

Since a little boy I been trying all kinds of how would this taste with food.

Fresh blueberries and blue cheese dressing is a winner tonight!

I didn't drown the berries just added enough to mix them all up.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

Interesting... a friend of mine told me I need to try a peanut butter, banana, and bacon sandwhich.  He swears it's amazing.  Think I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2020)

Banana and mayonnaise with lettuce is way better then with peanut butter

I was raised by Hawaiian Portuguese, banana sandwiches were always being fed to us as kids.


----------



## Jin (Apr 9, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Interesting... a friend of mine told me I need to try a peanut butter, banana, and bacon sandwhich.  He swears it's amazing.  Think I'll try it this weekend.



Theres a little place in Va or MD on the way down to the OBX. They have a milkshake called “The Elvis”. Same ingredients. Outstanding combo.


----------



## tinymk (Apr 9, 2020)

I am a pretty picky eater, you lost me at blue cheese lol


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 9, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I am a pretty picky eater, you lost me at blue cheese lol



The powerliter in me is always looking to fuk up something healthy lol.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thrs definitely something different,
Ive tried the peanut butter, bacon thing,
Usually stick to basics,
Since I stopped smoking weed!


----------



## CJ (Apr 9, 2020)

You guys are GROSS!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 9, 2020)

I remember stopping at a Dennys restaurant a few years back and I got a vanilla milkshake with bacon and syrup.

The manager and I got to talking and he convinced me to try it...on the house.

I must have stopped at Dennys 3 or 4 more times that year just to get this milkshake. Disgustingly delicious lol


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh hell no SFG! Just reading that made me puke in my mouth. I'm going to stay tuned in though. Want to see if you can make a fish combo that doesn't taste like fish.


----------



## chandy (Apr 9, 2020)

the PB, banana, and bacon is a good combo!


----------



## Maijah (Apr 9, 2020)

Cucumber and cream cheese sandwich. Also, peanut butter and bacon is good on anything


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 9, 2020)

chandy said:


> the PB, banana, and bacon is a good combo!



Sweet.  I'm looking forward to having a couple this weekend.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 9, 2020)

Just reminded me of Joey Diaz lol 


[url=https://imgbb.com/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 9, 2020)

Cook up spaghetti noodles.  Noodles, sauce, pepperoni, sausage, and some blue cheese, mix that up, put into a glass baking dish and bake 350 for an hour.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 10, 2020)

Cantaloupe and peanut butter


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2020)

pb @ honey samiches

had a friend who would put mayon on his pb & jelly WTF...GROSSSS

MAYO IS F-ING GROSS

i like my food like i like my woman = plain and eatable....


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 10, 2020)

Try steak tacos with peanut butter, pickles, siracha and shredded pepper jack.


----------



## bvs (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone here had the pleasure of trying the Aussie delicacy Vegemite?


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2020)

bvs said:


> Anyone here had the pleasure of trying the Aussie delicacy Vegemite?



Yes. I’ll try anything once. 

I like almost anything edible. 

Almost......

I even like Natto quite a lot.


----------



## bvs (Apr 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes. I’ll try anything once.
> 
> I like almost anything edible.
> 
> ...



How did you have it and what did you think?


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2020)

bvs said:


> How did you have it and what did you think?



First time I had it straight. I know nobody eats it off a spoon. The local blokes wanted to get a rise out of me. 

Then on toast with loads of butter. It was ok but I had it once in 7 months of living in Oz


----------



## bvs (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeah we love stitching up Foreigners; straight Vegemite, drop bears and saying we ride kangaroos to school


----------



## Jin (Apr 10, 2020)

bvs said:


> Yeah we love stitching up Foreigners; straight Vegemite, drop bears and saying we ride kangaroos to school



You wankers hadn’t come up with drop bears yet in 2001:32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Cantaloupe and peanut butter


Cantaloupe and salt


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sardines and mustard I can’t get enough. People say that’s weird.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe it’s a Midwest thing but if we are getting weird I’m doing cinnamon rolls dipped in chilli.


----------



## testnoob (Apr 12, 2020)

snake said:


> Oh hell no SFG! Just reading that made me puke in my mouth. I'm going to stay tuned in though. Want to see if you can make a fish combo that doesn't taste like fish.



Salmon with mango habanero salsa, doesn't taste like fish at all


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 12, 2020)

Myself said:


> Banana and mayonnaise with lettuce is way better then with peanut butter
> 
> I was raised by Hawaiian Portuguese, banana sandwiches were always being fed to us as kids.



I added Beaver honey mustard today to this, hum.

Will try the hot sweet mustard next


----------



## TODAY (Apr 12, 2020)

bvs said:


> Yeah we love stitching up Foreigners; straight Vegemite, drop bears and saying we ride kangaroos to school


Vegemite is ****ing delicious and anybody who says otherwise is bad and wrong.


----------



## SFGiants (May 1, 2020)

Blueberries and Miso dressing!


----------



## Uncle manny (May 1, 2020)

And I thought my wife was weird with her grapes and cream cheese...


----------



## BrotherIron (May 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> Cantaloupe and salt



I salt everything... even my water.


----------



## SFGiants (May 14, 2020)

Shack N Baked Fish for the loss!


----------



## SFGiants (May 23, 2020)

Chopped up yams into square or close enough ( yellow not pink ) olive oil and Twist'd Q wicked sweet bourbon sauce airfried to a yum!


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2020)

I know they make honey yogurt, they just don't put enough honey in it is all I'm saying lol

Vanilla yogurt with honey is great also


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 4, 2020)

Ketchup on turkey sandwhich.  Not turkey from the deli BS, but cook an actual turkey breast.  Some good whole grain bread, and ketchup.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Ketchup on turkey sandwhich.  Not turkey from the deli BS, but cook an actual turkey breast.  Some good whole grain bread, and ketchup.



As a child I put ketchup on everything!

I just recently fell into different mustard's at the age of 51 because ketchup went on everything.

Back in our day there wasn't many option's.


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 4, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> As a child I put ketchup on everything!
> 
> I just recently fell into different mustard's at the age of 51 because ketchup went on everything.
> 
> Back in our day there wasn't many option's.



Been doing the same.  Try this, this stuff is  fantastic.  You can order on Amazon.

View attachment 9936


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Been doing the same.  Try this, this stuff is  fantastic.  You can order on Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 9936



Nice!!!!!!!!!!

On my way to Amazon right now, open 24/7 lol


----------



## Solomc (Jun 4, 2020)

you fuukers need to quit smoking weed. lol


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 4, 2020)

If you like banana and peanut butter, give sliced pineapple and peanut butter a try.  So good.


----------



## German89 (Jun 4, 2020)

Ants on a log with salt.. fukin bae<3


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 4, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Interesting... a friend of mine told me I need to try a peanut butter, banana, and bacon sandwhich.  He swears it's amazing.  Think I'll try it this weekend.


that actually sounds good. i love peanut butter....the bacon has me wondering ....ill never know unless i try


----------



## DEADlifter (Jun 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Ants on a log with salt.. fukin bae<3



That doesn't sound good.  What are the macros like?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 4, 2020)

Bison Burger tonight, wish I had that mustard already


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Bison Burger tonight, wish I had that mustard already


bison was one of my favorite .Very bloody and chewy but healthy


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2020)

Rock fish in pasta sauce


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 15, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Rock fish in pasta sauce



With regular pasta or whole wheat?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> With regular pasta or whole wheat?



Pasta sauce


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 15, 2020)

Wild Salmon, lime, sea salt and salsa


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 15, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I am a pretty picky eater, you lost me at blue cheese lol



bro, for real lol. I can’t even do it on wings. HOWEVER a “black and blue” burger is actually pretty good. Burger with blackening seasoning with blue cheese melted on top. That’s the only way I can do it, probably because it drowns out some of the blue cheese 😂


----------



## dreamscraper (Oct 15, 2020)

I like 8 ounces of salmon cooked in 2 tablespoons of oil in a pan with sriracha and then once the salmon is half way done throw a half a cup to a cup of uncooked quick oats in and cook those too. It kind of makes a breading of sorts for the salmon once the oats brown up a little. 

Then put more sriracha on once done. Spicy salmon and oatmeal! I love saying that to people too when asked what I am eating.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2020)

Dipping the mozzarella and tomato sandwich in tomato soup with season brussel spouts in it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 16, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Dipping the mozzarella and tomato sandwich in tomato soup with season brussel spouts in it.




Few things in this world as nice as fresh mozz!


----------

